# Welches Game macht dich süchtig



## Airbusa380 (19. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt viele Menschen und obwohl wir alle gleich atmen müssen, essen oder schlafen sieht es bei der Persönlichkeit anders aus. Jeder interpretiert einen Kinofilm oder ein Spiel anders. Was für den einen ein Highlight ist, ist für den anderen ein 08/15 oder ein Schrott Game.

Seit WOW ist auch das Wort "Sucht" immer wieder mal gebraucht worden, doch warum trifft es genau dich, dieses Spiel unter Sucht zu spielen. Warum kommst du nicht von dHdRO los, warum ist ein Spiel genau auf dich zugeschnitten? 

- Beispiel WOW: einfach gesagt: Top Game mit hohem Suchtpotenzial. Aber warum bekommt ein Game so so eine Sucht zustande und ein anderes nicht?
  Selbst ein Sucht förderndes Spiel kann bei einigen Spieler nur gähnen auslösen. 

- Jetzt zu DIR: schreibe auf, bei welchen Games du süchtig warst und warum? 

Vielleicht muss man sogar tiefgründiger suchen.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Dezember 2008)

Street Fighter II war ich ma süchtig, als Stift. War auch 'n richtiger Progamer in dem Spiel, ohne Witz. Hab alle am Automaten weggerockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal, dass das Sucht bei allen Spielen auf einen gleichen Nenner geführt werden kann: Selbstidentifizierung mit dem Spiel und der virtuellen Welt. Und wie's bei anderen "Drogen" auch ist: Flucht aus der realen Welt.


----------



## Kontinuum (19. Dezember 2008)

Joa psychologisch gesehen ist eine Sucht nach Videogames auch eher Folge anstatt Ursache. Davon abgesehen spielen natürlich unzählig viele Faktoren dabei eine Rolle; Es gibt ja beispielsweise auch Leute die ein als "perfekt" anzusehendes Leben führen, mit hübscher Freundin, Job, Wohnung usw., eigentlich halt relativ problemfrei, jedenfalls keine Probleme die übers alltägliche hinausgehen, die dann trotzdem in Spielen wie WoW versinken und sich selber - und einige andere - darin verlieren.

Ich würde schätzen, dass es halt Persönlichkeitsmuster gibt bei Leuten, die unter Umständen einfach ziemlich sensibel sind und Themen wie Gewalt, Vergewaltigung, Erniedrigung, Mord, nicht so einfach verarbeiten können, selbst wenn sie selbst garnicht in irgendeiner Weise betroffen sind. Oftmals gibt es auch Leute, die in einer Großstadt leben, und sich nicht wirklich davon ablenken können, sei es mit Drogen, Alkohol, Sex, Freundin whatever, also vom Stadtleben, und mit genügend Phantasie kann man da schon recht einfach drin versinken in nem MMO.

Ein anderer "Beweggrund" könnte auch bei manchen Leuten sein, dass sie atm arbeitslos bzw. nicht arbeitsfähig sind, und in so etwas einen Ersatz in gewisser Weise sehen...

Achja OT: Ich bin nicht wirklich süchtig, sondern eher so leidenschaftlicher Spieler, und da atm bei WAR, vorher bei WoW.


----------



## Airbusa380 (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Kontinuum, nice Bericht


----------



## Forderz (20. Dezember 2008)

WoW wars mal, ist aber vorbei, zocke zwar immernoch, habe aber keine Entzugserscheinung oder so ;D

Left 4 Dead und Fallout 3 ziehen mich aber in ihren Bann


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (20. Dezember 2008)

wow hat mich mal sehr in den ban gezogen aber ja ich bin erst lvl 71 und seit das neue wow addon drausen ist ...... bääää langweile ^^ 


also im mom zieht mich Halo 2....... hab da als  halo 1 endlich auch für pc draußen war hab ichs monate lange gezockt, und da bald weihnachten ist wirt mich halo 3 da wette ich auch extrem in den......... Ziehen!


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Dezember 2008)

Die Siedler 2, du weist das du süchtig bist wenn du als 13 Jähriger wärend den Weihnachtsferien von deinem Vater um Halb 3 in der Nacht beim Spielen erwischt wirst. lang lang ists her, aber die Ohrfeige kann ich noch heute Klatschen hören.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (20. Dezember 2008)

danach bin ich süchtig...

nein scherz ich bin nicht süchtig wenn ich lange WAR spiele verzichte ich deswegen net auf RL
kann jederzeit aufhöhren oh ja...


----------



## Anduris (20. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Die Siedler 2, du weist das du süchtig bist wenn du als 13 Jähriger wärend den Weihnachtsferien von deinem Vater um Halb 3 in der Nacht beim Spielen erwischt wirst. lang lang ists her, aber die Ohrfeige kann ich noch heute Klatschen hören.


ach so war das bei mir auch schon oft XD naja, wow hat mich relativ ,,süchtig" gemacht muss ich schon sagen, früher wars stronghold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin voll Süchtig nach "Barbie - Shelly Club",

weil da habe ich jeden Tag neue herausvorderungen und abenteuer,
schwänze deswegen auch schon seit längerem die schule und habe stress mit meinen Eltern !!!

Ne jetzt mal ernst..

also ich war mal ne zeit lang voll süchtig nach Dino Crisis 2 oder Final Fantasy 7...
hab da teilweise die nächte durchgezockt..
war immer voll stressig wenn mein dad mich damals nachts beim zocken erwischt hat ^^
dann hatte ich mal ne woche keine playsi mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das schon länger her !!!


----------



## Ollimua (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ein sehr Suchtanfälliger Typ.
Ich hab 4 Jahre lang Diablo 2 LoD gespielt und dann hat mich nen Kumpel zu WoW überredet. Seit Januar 08 bin ich nun nach WoW süchtig. Ich versuch immer, je nach dem wieviel Zeit ich habe, das bestmöglichste aus meinem Charakter zu machen. Sobald ich zu Hause bin, wird der PC eingeschaltet und WoW gestartet. Aber ehrlich gesagt so schlimm finde ich es nicht. Andere schalten den Fernseher an und gucken den ganzen tag Fernsehen. Aber sobald irgendetwas anderes geht oder meine Freundin vorbeikommt, ist WoW aus und es geht ab ins RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelani (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mal wieder Battlefield 2 ausgegraben. Und einfach angefangen zu spielen, weil ich bisschen Action mit *denkenden* Gegner haben wollte.
Und weil ich mal "PvP" machen wollte, ohne Schwert, Magie und Fantasy umgebung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich habs angefangen. Und sobald das TEamwork nach 2 Runden plötzlich super lief, konnte ich schon fast nicht mehr aufhöhren. Nachdem ich mir mal wieder ne Waffe freischalten konnte usw, die ich natürlich gleich auf dem Schlachtfeld testen musste. Suchte mir einen Server aus, das ohne Fahrzeuge gespielt wird und fand mich im Geschehen. Die erfolgserlebnisse kamen schnell. Mal schnell mit dem Schweren Maschinengewehr 2-3 Leute hintereinander wegepustet und gleich noch 2 mit einer Handgranate erwischt. Nen Teamkameraden schnell aus der klemme geholfen und gleich darauf die Flagge verteidigt.

Ausserdem hat es mir spass gemacht vorrauszudenken, was der Gegner wohl als nächstes machen würde, wenn die Front ja zu sehr verstopft ist.
Und habe kurz darauf das richtige entschieden.  Mal ganz schnell an den Kartenrand raus, abseits der Gefechte gewartet und schwups, kamen hinter einem Haus, dem Hügel runtergerutscht, 2 feindliche Spieler die ich dann mittels Schwerem Maschinengewehr empfangen habe.

Fazit:
Schnelle erfolge, geben ihrgentwie etwas süchtiges ab. Ich denke das war auch bei WoW so. Weil man so schnell seine erfolge hatte, wollte man immer mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stealth2000 (20. Dezember 2008)

hmm, ich hab von diversen betas und release an wow gespielt und nun meinen acc abgemeldet. wow ist für mich persönlich ausgelaugt und gibt mir nimmer viel her. zumal schon kurz nach dem addon der content weitgehend durch ist. 
von sucht kann ich nicht reden, da ich nichts vermisse. also in wow. spielen werde ich auch in zukunft weil es mir spaß macht. gerade versuche ich es mit WAR wo ich bisher null suchtfaktor erkennen kann, da die server zu meinen spielzeiten meist down sind ^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier macht richtig süchtig zur zeit nur noch dat am zoggen wenn i die zeit dazu finde^^

http://79.170.40.35/snesfreaks.com/old/mod...tent&tid=90


----------



## Darkdisi (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist es GTA IV, Guitar Hero 3, Crysis, CoD4 und WoW

Bei allen Spieln hat man Spaß, keine Langeweile, ne geile Atmopshäre (oder wies heisst) xD Und die Grafik is auch ganz Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaa, Die Zelda-Reihe ist einfach legendär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ocarina of Time für dem Gamecube sicher 10 mal durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (26. Dezember 2008)

Boa ein klassiker hab ich ja voll vergessen !!!!!
Ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für das spiel hab ich schon mal ein paar tage durchgemacht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UndJensIstNichtDa (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir war es ANNO 1602 (Jahre ists her), Metal Gear Solid 1, GTA San Andreas (bis es draußen hell wurde und dann hab ich geschlafen bis es draußen dunkel wurde, hat was süchtiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und WOW auch ne Zeit lang aber auch damit ists mittlerweile aus.


----------



## Winn (28. Dezember 2008)

ANNO 1602...ja das wars bei mir auch mal.

War ne tolle zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir hat alles mit *Microman* angefangen ^^ ( ein sehr geiles spiel ^^ )
Dann kam Doom 2 [ man stelle sich vor --> Vorinstalliert bei Windows XD ] und da saß ich echt im Arschkalten raum ( damals noch altes Haus mit Ölofen usw ^^  ) mehr als n halben Tag und hab gezockt 
Dann mit Battlezone war sowieso alles vorbei ^^
Dann war lange zeit nichts.

Dann hab ich Vampire gesuchtet was das zeug hielt  xD

Und nu gibts nur noch DOTA  xD


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (29. Dezember 2008)

Also Seit ich meine xbox hab bin ich Süchtig ^^ Von Halo 3 <-------zu Fable 2 von Fable 2 zu-------------------- Mass Effect ^^


----------



## Ciquo (29. Dezember 2008)

meine exfreundin hat damals von ihren eltern mal minesweeper verbot bekommen weil sie nichts anderes mehr gemacht hat...nun hat sie ja lange zeit, naja ich will nicht sagen garnicht, aber halt nicht so exerziv gespielt und schafft das größte feld immer noch in knapp 100sek. Oo

mfg

Ciquo


...ihr kleiner bruder ist jetzt wow süchtig und hat noch kein verbot bekommen xD


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile Rubiks Cube süchtig xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaff ich auch in unter 10 minuten locker


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2008)

Sobald ich einen neuen Zelda Teil in der Hand halte gibt es nicht viel was mich dann noch von der Konsole weg bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

i freu mich darauf im Januar wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf dem N64 zu zoggen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (30. Dezember 2008)

Vampires 2 
warum? keine ahnung is einfach so großartig das spiel durch die zig möglichkeiten die das spiel bietet


----------



## Abrox (30. Dezember 2008)

Bust-A-Move (vorzüglich Teil 4)

Ich liebe einfach dieses wilde rumgeschiesse der Kugeln, die niedlichen Charaktere, die nette Musik und die Tatsache das man mit Kombos so ordentliche Dinger beim Gegner hereindrücken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Nun gut, da gibts noch Peggle Deluxe, das ist ne Mischung aus Bust-A-Move und Breakout. Aber Bust-A-Move toppt nichts in punkto Sucht.

Wer es damals schon auf Arcade gespielt hat, der weiss, das der Automat Münzen schlucken musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2008)

Definitiv dieses Spiel hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind schon etliche Monate, wenn nicht gar Jahre für draufgegangen, seitdem ich es damals in einer Grabbelkiste gefunden hatte ^^


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne
Aber nur im Bnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nogard737 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal extrem "The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time" auf dem N64 gespielt. Ich hing ne Zeit lang nur noch davor. Ich denke, wenn ich mal wieder meinen N64 rauskrame, werde ich es noch gerne spielen ^^
Und was mich bis jetzt immer noch fesselt ist "The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion" mit Fan-Mods. Da gibt es einige echt gute Mods, die einen immer wieder zum Weiterspielen motivieren.


----------



## Soramac (1. Januar 2009)

Pacman...

da kann einfach kein andres Spiel mit halten.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Januar 2009)

Ich war immer ein Typ der gerne gespielt hat. Was von Gta bekommen und 2 tage lang durchgezockt bis zu wow geht.
Jedoch ist bei mir wow nicht wegen dem game ansich toll. Klar super spiel aber was wirklich wichtig ist sind die menschen dahinter.

Ohne gewisse menschen hätt ic h schon mind 20mal aufgehört. Als sich damals meine Gilde pre bc aufgelöst hat wollte ich am nächsten tag nicht mehr online gehen. Eigentlich nie mehr. Ich habe nur eingeloggt um zu sehen ob es noch welche gibt. 

Nunja ohne viel zu labern habe ich alle wieder getroffen die mir wichtig waren und das bis mitte von bc. danach war es wieder das selbe .. alle gingen weg, hörten auf. 

Wenn ich nicht ein paar rl freunde gehabt hätte die neu angefangen haben würd ich nun sicherlich nicht mehr spielen aber meine neue gilde ist mir ans herz gewachsen.

Wie sagt man so schön: es geht nicht darum was man erlebt, sondern mit wem. Ein einfaches pro gilde firstkill würde für mich nie in frage kommen. wenn mir die personen nichts bedeuten können sie mir am .... ^^

Also eine richtige sucht finde ich hab ich nicht. Es ist alles eine sache des willens. Will man rauchen? will man aufhören. 
Wie auch immer ich hab im moment alles was ich brauch. Ne freundin, gute kolegen, was zum trinken und ich bin trozdem ein zocker in einer "endcontent gilde" .

Wer aufhören will der hört auch auf.

Offline games sind aber meiner meinung nach nicht so "suchtgefärdend" da die irgendwann fertig sind. und es ist doch langweilig aleine. Cs ist für mich auch sowas... im clan gut und recht aber immer nur rumballern .. naja .. ich zock das genau wie wc3 und ut nur mit kolegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit einfachen worten wenn dann wow. und das auch nur solange die wichtigen menschen dort nicht aufhören


----------



## painschkes (1. Januar 2009)

_Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen einfach mal ne Computerbild Spiele Zeitung geholt in der Age of Mythologie als Vollversion drin ist.

Seitdem spiel ich es ziemlich oft , habs früher auf Lans nur gespielt , finds super gelungen und immer wieder geil zu zocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile Rubiks Cube süchtig xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe, mein Sohn hat sich vor ~3 Monaten auch einen gekauft. Er schafft Ihn mittlerweile in unter 1min, bei mir sinds ca. 2-3 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag nur: F,F,U,L,Ri,F,F,Li,R,U,F,F hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war DAS spiel für mich lange zeit ^^

ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf einen nachvolger...

warum es süchtigmachend war? weil ich das batteltech universum schätzen gelernt habe, weil es einen mech gab den ich nur geil fand und weil das spiel an sich lustig war
stehen andere darauf ihre autos zu tunen, tune ich gerne einen battlemech xD

salut


----------



## K0l0ss (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ca. 20 mal durchspielen habe ich aufgehört mit zuzählen. Ich kenn und kann jeden Quest. Ich habe es mit und ohne Add-On in jeder Gilde durchgespielt. Und ich spiele es immer wieder nochmal durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Egal ob Magier, Bogenschütze oder Nahkämpfer. Es macht mir immer wieder Spaß. Sucht würde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen, weil es, wenn ich es mal wieder durchhabe, erstmal für ein paar Wochen im Schrank landet. Aber ich werde es immer wieder durchspielen. Das Spiel lässt mich nicht los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hehe, mein Sohn hat sich vor ~3 Monaten auch einen gekauft. Er schafft Ihn mittlerweile in unter 1min, bei mir sinds ca. 2-3 Minuten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo, der Cube ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine bestzeit war 1:44 und normal schaff ich ihn auch in so 2-3 min


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir isses definitiv WC3 (ob Dota oder TD oder heroirgendwas ^^ ) 
und vllt bald Darkfall xD


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> WoW wars mal, ist aber vorbei, zocke zwar immernoch, habe aber keine Entzugserscheinung oder so ;D
> 
> Left 4 Dead und Fallout 3 ziehen mich aber in ihren Bann


Fallout 2 find ich zimlich langweilig naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wo war ich mal süchtiig?????

Richtig süchtig war ich noch nie hatte noch nie den drang irgentwas spielen zu müssen.
Aber ich glaube als ich 8 war war ich mit GTA3 schon zimlich an der grenze.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also bei mir isses definitiv WC3 (ob Dota oder TD oder heroirgendwas ^^ )
> und vllt bald Darkfall xD


HLWL meinst du macht schon spaß aber kann man danach süchtig werden? Mir rennen da viel zu viele Noobs rum da kann ich net süchtig werden da werd ich nur immer wider abgeschreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist einfach großartig, was man von den Nachfolgern leider nichtmehr behaupten konnte - naja wir spielen das Spiel hier immernoch ab und zu über den "heißen Stuhl" (Multiplayer an einem PC) und es wird einfach nicht langweilig. ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich fand den 5er wieder ganz gut ^^


----------



## Sin (3. November 2009)

Harvest Moon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (3. November 2009)

WoW hatte vor ner Ewigkeit mal einen ziemlich hohen Suchtfaktor. Morrowind fand ich auch immer Klasse.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile Rubiks Cube süchtig xD
> 
> schaff ich auch in unter 10 minuten locker






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. November 2009)

Welches Spiel hat süchtig gemacht? Hmmm... also zuletzt intensiv gezockt hab ich noch *Fallout 3*... lange davor *Star Wars: Empire at War*... dann kommt lange nichts, aber der letzte wirklich große Süchtigmacher müßte *Diablo 2* gewesen sein.

Damals zu Zeiten von *Age of Empires, Battle Isle, Sudden Strike 2, Silent Hill 1, Wing Commander* oder *X-Wing/Tie-Fighter* war das alles wesentlich schlimmer, da haben wir noch ganze Wochenenden durchgemacht. Aber nach D2 wurde es nie wieder annähernd so schlimm. Egal wie gut Spiele heutzutage sind, spätestens nach dem zweiten Durchgang verlieren sie erst mal an Reiz und stehen lange im Regal bis sie mal wieder ausgepackt werden.

Entweder waren die Games damals wesentlich motivierender (ich weiß nicht wie unendlich viele Durchgänge es gebraucht hat um z.B. *Resi 2* in unter einer Stunde zu packen), oder in jungen Jahren waren wir einfach „anfälliger“ für sowas.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

WoW und Diablo 2 ganz klar :>


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ABSOOOOLUT!
Ich hasse die neuen Entwickler, die habens soooo versaut-.- 
Besonders hab ich den Die "Heroes Chronicles-Master of the Elements" gemocht...WOSH KETTENBLITZ OWNAGE^^
Und generell den Ollen Tarnum


----------



## Artherk (3. November 2009)

ich kann nur sagen das erste spiel das ich intensivst gespielt hab war legend of zelda: ocarina of time.. ach ich weiß noch als ich epona befreit hab und dem bösen ganondorf eins auf die fresse gegeben hab hehe...
wo ich auch immer lang davor gesessen bin klingt zwar doof ... war harvest moon... ich mag das spiel irgentwie...

oder ganz besonders lustig... die alten donkey kong teile auf dem super nintendo.. oder mario bros das erste auf dem gaaaaaaanz alten nintendo da bin ich mit meinem dad und meinem bruder stundenlang davorgesessen.. während meine mutter nur den kopf schüttelteXD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach ja das waren noch zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> oder ganz besonders lustig... die alten donkey kong teile auf dem super nintendo.. oder mario bros das erste auf dem gaaaaaaanz alten nintendo da bin ich mit meinem dad und meinem bruder stundenlang davorgesessen.. während meine mutter nur den kopf schüttelteXD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


YAAAAAAAA danke für diese Erinnerungen (wobei ich sagen muss den N64 hab ich mir selber erst mit 18 gekauft oO vorher hab ich immer nur bei anderen gezockt :>)


----------



## Perkone (3. November 2009)

Mein absolutes Suchtgame vor Jahren war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Yuris Rache... Jahrelang gespielt. 
Danach wars WoW für 2,5 Jahre und heute EvE Online und UT3 Multiplayer (Stammspieler auf den 2 Suspense only servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Alion (3. November 2009)

Ich bin nicht speziell nach einem Spiel Süchtig, ich bin generell nach spielen süchtig.
Da mein Internet im Moment total spinnt und ich vor c.a. 2 1/2 Monaten das letzte mal richtig WoW gespielt habe, hab ich mir einfach Assassins Creed zugelegt und Zocke das Ding jetzt durch.
Aber so langsam muss ich wohl bei meinem Anbieter Amok laufen.


----------



## Thorfold (3. November 2009)

So richtige Süchtigmacher ?

Age of Mythologie. Das ist zwar schon Jahre her , aber ich hab das Spiel einfach geliebt , und hab immer wieder die Kampagnen mit Arkantos etc. durchgespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wie hieß nochmal der böse Zyklop?)

Dann Spellforce 2 ... Auch schon etwas her , aber einfach spitze. ;-)

Gothic 2 hab ich damals auch sehr viel mit meinem Kollegen gezockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komischerweise konnte mich kein MMORPG so faszinieren , wie diese Games...

Was ich damals auch wirklich stundenlang gezockt hatte war Flyff ... Nach 2 Jahren sah ich ein , dass es besseres gibt. 
Was soll man sagen ... Es war eben mein erstes MMORPG! Fand es einfach genial mit anderen Leuten im Internet sprechen und spielen zu können.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Was ich damals auch wirklich stundenlang gezockt hatte war Flyff ... Nach 2 Jahren sah ich ein , dass es besseres gibt.
> Was soll man sagen ... Es war eben mein erstes MMORPG! Fand es einfach genial mit anderen Leuten im Internet sprechen und spielen zu können.


jap flyff war schon irgendwie cool^^


----------



## jeef (3. November 2009)

CS 1.6 und Diablo2 auf alle Fälle in den letzten 10 Jahren bestimmt beides zusammen 20.000 Stunden gezockt
was ca. 2 1/2h Jahre meines Lebens sind O_o warum ich die zocke? Ka,einfach gute Games und das über all die Jahre
unverändert und keine Ablösung insicht!


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics A2

Irgendwie ist die Suchtspirale da für mich besonders groß, da ich alle Berufe für meine Charaktere lernen, alle Fertigkeiten meistern und die 300 Missionen erledigen möchte. Dazu kommen die taktisch anspruchsvollen Kämpfe, bei denen ich jedesmal neue Taktiken oder Schlachtpläne ertüftle. Faszinierend, was Rundenstrategierollenspiele doch für Zeitfresser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Age of Mythologie. Das ist zwar schon Jahre her , aber ich hab das Spiel einfach geliebt , und hab immer wieder die Kampagnen mit Arkantos etc. durchgespielt. biggrin.gif (Wie hieß nochmal der böse Zyklop?)



Achja, das Spiel habe ich auch geliebt. Habe immer wieder riesige Städte gebaut und gewaltige Mauernkomplexe rundherum angelegt, durch die sich die feindlichen Armeen erstmal durchkämpfen mussten. Der böse Zyklop hieß ja Polyphemos, oder?

Viele Stunden verbracht habe ich in jüngeren Jahren auch mit den Pokémon-Spielen. Manchmal krame ich sie auch heute noch raus um schnell ein wenig zu leveln oder ein neues Viech zu fangen. 

Und natürlich Herr der Ringe: Online. Mein erstes MMORPG, bei dem ich geblieben bin. Habe bis heute viele MMOs ausprobiert, aber immer wieder fand ich zu HDRO zurück. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich sosehr von dieser Welt durch die Bücher und die Filme fasziniert bin.


----------



## Thorfold (3. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Final Fantasy Tactics A2
> 
> Irgendwie ist die Suchtspirale da für mich besonders groß, da ich alle Berufe für meine Charaktere lernen, alle Fertigkeiten meistern und die 300 Missionen erledigen möchte. Dazu kommen die taktisch anspruchsvollen Kämpfe, bei denen ich jedesmal neue Taktiken oder Schlachtpläne ertüftle. Faszinierend, was Rundenstrategierollenspiele doch für Zeitfresser sind
> 
> ...



Wobei ich sagen muss , die Erweiterung mit den Titanen fand ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut (Hab sie nicht gehabt , damals nur bei Kumpel gesehen) , weil ich fand , da war irgendwie das Flair weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (4. November 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile Rubiks Cube süchtig xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Skatero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du es noch gar nicht gespielt. :\ (Wobei ich das Original noch gar nicht gespielt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



57:99 is meine Zeit^^

Momentan spiele ich Dawn of War II in Massen. Wirklich süchtig bin ich aber eher nach Tabletop....


----------



## Rexo (4. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Beide games haben find ich hohes sucht Potenziel xD Kanne von denen nie genug bekommen ^^ _


----------



## Raaandy (4. November 2009)

im moment garkeins mehr. früher wow extrem, und die pro evolution soccer teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pokemoon hab ich gespielt bis zum umfallen damals die ersten 2 versionen blau und rot fürn gameboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mortal kombat auf sega mega drive, und aladin auf sega mega drive^^ 
aber wie gesagt vieles wird schnell langweilig offline spiele fesseln mich garicht mehr.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. November 2009)

Damals war es Gothic (so vor... 4 Jahren...). :>
Bin durch die ganze Welt gelaufen um ja jeeeeden Winkel zu erkunden und alles zu töten, was mir in den Weg kam. (:


----------



## Varghoud (4. November 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss , die Erweiterung mit den Titanen fand ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut (Hab sie nicht gehabt , damals nur bei Kumpel gesehen) , weil ich fand , da war irgendwie das Flair weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, also die Atlanter als neues spielbares Volk haben mir sehr gut gefallen, auch die Tatsache, dass man nach dem Aufsteig ins neue Zeitalter gleich eine mythische Einheit spendiert bekommen hat. Aber es stimmt schon, am Ende arteten die Partien immer in Titanenkämpfe aus, bei denen normale Einheiten keine Chancen mehr hatten. Außerdem richtete man am Ende seine gesamte Wirtschaft nur darauf aus so schnell wie möglich den Titanen zu erschaffen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (4. November 2009)

Ich befürchte das Dragon Age mich sehr in seinen Bann ziehen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (4. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das Dragon Age mich sehr in seinen Bann ziehen wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachdem ich all die Wertungen und guten Meinungen gesehen habe und meine Vorfreude sich durch einige Videos und Berichte ins schier Unermessliche gesteigert hat, fürchte ich das nun auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2009)

Das von mir am meisten durchgespielte Spiel war vermutlich Super Mario auf dem GameBoy Classic. Meist hab ich das nach dem ersten Mal durchspielen gleich noch auf dem HC-Mode durchgespielt ^^ Tetris auf GB Classic kam dem ähnlich nahe. Aber wirklich süchtig war ich vermutlich nur nach WoW-Classic. Allerdings hat diese Sucht mit dem ersten Addon schlagartig aufgehört. Danach wars nur noch ein Spiel für zwischendurch, was auch ganz gut so ist. CS war auch mal übel bei mir, aber hab dann recht schnell bemerkt, dass ichs nur interessant finde, wenn da Freunde von mir mitspielen, insofern war das auch nicht so tragisch.

Ansonsten wirklich süchtig bin ich nach Eistee, aber nach PC-Spielen derzeit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah da ist mir doch noch was eingefallen, war allerdings kein PC-Spiel, sondern das Kartenspiel Magic the Gathering. Das hätt ich echt Tag und Nacht spielen können. Hab zwischen Beta und 3rd Edition angefangen und irgendwann zwischen 5th und 6th Edition aufgehört. Aber ich bin auch an Turniere gegangen und sowas, allerdings nur regional und national, mehr nicht. Ein Freund von mir fliegt auch heute noch alle paar Monate an ein Turnier nach Frankreich, England, etc. Der ist davon nie weggekommen und hat etwa zeitgleich wie ich angefangen.


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Auch wenns nicht richtig zum Thema passt aber hab hier gerade nen interessanten Artikel zum Thema Spielsucht gefunden und wollte deswegen nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen :

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/games/0,1518,659265,00.html


----------



## Snowhawk (4. November 2009)

Back to Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Borderlands... RPG Shooter im Cellshading, Endzeitszenario, cooler Sound, schwarzer Humor, Co-Op und es fliegen die Fetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (4. November 2009)

Zur Zeit? Oder Allround?

Allround gibts nicht wirklich ein Spiel.

Platformer und RPG sind meine Welt.

Seis jetzt 2D Mario oder 3D Crash Bandicoot Platforming.
RPG zählt so ziemlich vieles zu, aber nicht alles (Wenn ich an FF X-2 und FF 12 denke wird mir richtig übel)

Dann natürlich die Spiele ohne wirkliche Kategorie. Eher originelle: (Natürlich haben sie ein genre, aber selbst Genre hasser mögen sie)

Da gehören zum Bleistift:
- Katamari Reihe
- LocoRoco Reihe
- Patapon Reihe
- Zeno Clash
- Gitaroo Man
- Parappa the Rapper (Um jammer Lammy)
 DDR war mir dann doch zu fies.

Was macht mir im Moment Spass? Die letzten Archievements bei Risen holen ist nen guter Anfang. Aber auch TF2 hat mir nach Haloween Event und einiger Freunde die sich übers Wochenende damit versorgt haben nen neuen Schub gegeben.


----------



## Rivon (4. November 2009)

mhhh letztes jahr juni-november wow(hab vorher schonmal wow gespielt aber nen halbes jahr pause eingelegt) - dann kam wotlk da hat ich iwie kb mehr
dann cabal online bis sommerferien dieses jahr - in sommerferien wieder wow gespielt ...gemerkt das wotlk mir immernoch nicht gefällt...schnell die raids durchgemacht und alles nach ulduar für langweilig befunden...abo abgelaufen kein bock mehr... cabal online weiter zocken

also wirds wohl cabal sein^^

ansonsten halt früher wc2,wc3(mehr der map editor als das eigentliche spiel), unreal tournament,counter strike


----------



## Breakyou9 (4. November 2009)

richtig Süchtig hat mich WoW gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CoD 4 hab ich auch sehr lange gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. November 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jaa, Die Zelda-Reihe ist einfach legendär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pahh.. Majoras Mask fand ich viel besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 
hab ziemlich lange WoW gezockt. das wars eig. auch schon.
Bin bei keinem Spiel so lange geblieben.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. November 2009)

Einzige extreme sucht:WoW,im alter von 13-15 mit 16 und 17 also aktuell kein problem mehr kaum mehr am spielen,liegt vielleicht daran das man jetz andere dinge im kopf hat oder kp


und oblivion:einfach genial mit den mods usw,hat mich uach gefesselt aber nicht richtig süchtig gemacht,da saß ich nicht nächte lang dran


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. November 2009)

Mmhhhh... welche Spiele machen mich süchtig...

Zum einen wäre da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allein schon wegen der Musik im Spiel, die ist schlichtweg GENIAL.Nobuo Uematsu, ich salutiere auf deine Genialität wenn es um Musik geht.(Bis auf die Advance Version hat jede Version GENIALE Musik.Sogut das ich die fast durchgespielte GBA Version aufgegeben habe, um die vom Soundqualität her bessere SNES Version zu spielen. Im ernst, die schlechte GBA Soundqualität hat FFVI nicht verdient.)

dann noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss ich dazu was sagen?

Und zu guter letzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirkt vielleicht etwas seltsam, aber es erinnert mich einfach an die Zeit als ich noch
6-7 Jahre alt war und ich es stundenlang gespielt hab.


----------



## Vanth1 (4. November 2009)

Jaaa toy story 2 fand ich auch genial^^

achso und kingdom hearts 1+2 haben mich richtig lange an der konsole gehalten,nächte durch und wie oft hab ich mir die zähne an sephiroth ausgebissen oder wurde von ansem gepwnd,ich hab aber auf schwer gezockt


----------

